# Ranger 900 XP front CV boot hole



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I was scoping out my ranger today and noticed some grease on the lip of my left front axle CV boot ( at the tire.) I wiped the little amount of grease that came out from the hole and it's the size of a really small button. I guess what I am worried about is how or if I can patch it or it needs to be replaced. No water got in it, so it's been dry I'm pretty sure a stick got it. 

Any suggestions? Stock axles up front.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Get a replacement boot, Mancuso is right down the road from you or K&S. They are cheap and not bad to change out either.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Okay cool, I have heard mixed reviews about the CV boot protectors think they are worth it?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I never run them, its just the luck of the draw. Go down to the Cobra axle guys off Spencer. Or K&S carries their axles and parts as well.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Haven't used K&S, but the guys at Cobra are hard to beat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

fishfeeder said:


> Haven't used K&S, but the guys at Cobra are hard to beat.


K&S, Kyle and Shawn. Known them for a while and we all ride together also. KYle is a Sgt, 18 yr veteran with Harris Co Pct 7 Constable. Good guy, they both are very nice and a pleasure to do business with


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

My buddy put cobra axles on the front of his ranger 900 xp and blew out his front diff in a hole. Kind of afraid to do the same, I think I will stick with the stock ones up front.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Change the boot immediately!!!!!! When you hear the dreaded clicking sound at the CV joint, head for the shop.....been there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Change the boot immediately!!!!!! When you hear the dreaded clicking sound at the CV joint, head for the shop.....been there...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 X's 2

dust mud or water will get inside and then you are done and get to replace the entire joint for about $400 - and be careful with putting the protectors on - they accumulate mud in them and if you don't get the mud out everytime it will dry and tear all your boots - been there several times on that deal


----------

